# Say hi to Eboney



## DaveMB (Jan 9, 2014)

Ok so this is Eboney, Approx 18 months old and a real sweet little bundle of fun she is.

PS: It's really hard to get a good photo of her as she won't stay still long enough ;-)














































Caught the little demon cat mid-yawn :shock:









Investigating her brand new (and unexpectedly large cat tree)










PS: Any ideas on maintaining her fur would be greatly appreciated, She has lovely silky smooth fur but despite regular brushing (which she absolutely adores) 10 seconds later she always looks like she has been electrocuted. 

Also does anybody know why she would have a large area of shaved fur near the hip on her rear left leg?, I didn't ask as I assumed it was from when she was spayed, But I now know that is not the area they operate on.

I will ask the shelter tomorrow to see if they know.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Oh what a sweetie! She may have had a bite wound there or a matted area that they needed to shave. No idea about the coat, but I'm thinking as she gets older and most importantly has much better nutrition than she's had thus far, it will probably smooth out.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Haha! That's a cat who is going to be everywhere. I will be very interested to find out what color her coat ends up. Congrats Dave, she's beautiful!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

She is so cute! And I second what Heather said, with good nutrition, you will be AMAZED at how their coat changes! I am a huge believe in this. I did not know any better when I took in my first cat, Beep, who ate cruddy science diet for fat cats, from the vet, and she had the world's worst coat. It was dry, she shed everywhere, and it was rough, gross fur. After major diet changes in her life, mainly to a good, wet food diet, she transformed into this gorgeous thing of beauty. My two other cats that eat the same food she does, they all have the most amazingly healthy coats. The vet always asks me what I feed my cats, and they are always very impressed with their coats. It is no accident. Diet has everything to do with them looking so gorgeous. 

I know I'm bragging, but my babies feel like silk, and I am very proud of their coats. They eat only wet food, with dry food given only as a treat. I mostly give them Wellness, the chicken or the turkey. Some other foods I feed them are natural balance, nature's variety instinct, merrick, halo, to name some of them, but mostly they eat the Wellness. 

I love the mid yawn picture, she looks like she's yelling at you. She is very cute


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

At 18 months old chances are the 'electrocuted' look is just because her hair is an odd length. IME long haired kitties don't have their full coat until 3 years old, so she could just still be in that awkward phase.

As for the shaved spot, it could possibly be her spay site. There's a rescue in my area which used to (3 years since I've heard about them) do the spay from the side. If you're concerned I'd call the group and ask for her vet records. Your vet should get full records anyways, just a good idea.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Dave,
Eboney is Gorgeous! And I agree with Librarychick on her fur! She's still maturing and her fur is still sorting itself out!!
Sharon


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

She is beautiful. With some good food and time her fur will get nice and glossy. Great pictures!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh she's so cute with that little face and fluffy tail!

LOL, love your description of her fur looking like it's been electrocuted!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

OMG she is so pretty!! You could try a shampoo wipe when brushing to see if it conditions her coat a bit. I tried some with Skye and it did help. I made sure it was for cats, not dogs, for safety. That plus a good food helped him shine. 
She is so sweet looking!


----------



## DaveMB (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks all, Just checked with the shelter and it is indeed the spay site, Apparently spay from the side is the preferred method in the UK.

Also picked up all of her documentation and she is microchipped, FIV/FELV negative and vaccinated against enteritis and cat flu.

Have a vet appointment tomorrow to see if any other vaccinations are needed or if it's just a case of occasional boosters.

Must say I'm very impressed with the shelter, though it's a bit upsetting to see how many cats they have there just waiting for somebody to give them a loving home (I wish I could take more than one but I have to remain sensible and not allow my heart to rule my head)

It is good to know that they are a no kill shelter though.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

You've got a funky, fun cat! The mid-yawn picture's perfect for a 'tidy-up' poster. 'The management REQUESTS...' And she DOES seem sweet. Does she EVER slow down?


----------



## DaveMB (Jan 9, 2014)

ha ha, nope.:lol:

At least she has stopped chewing everything in sight. >except me< (will start a new thread for that one)


----------

